# Barry's Big Trains has shut its doors



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

I don't know if this was posted before but I just read on Garden Railways site that "Barry Olsen, the proprietor, is retiring after 20 years". I am happy for Barry (glad some folks still get to retire) but sad to hear this because I am an owner of a connie 2-8-0 that I was hoping to someday put one of Barry's drive systems in. Lately its seems the whole large scale community is falling apart.

Steve


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

In fairness Barry has been towing the rope of fixing Bmanns shortcomings for a very long time. Guess with Bmann now introducing an all metal gear drive maybe Barry decided now is as good a time as any to finally retire. Goodness knows he deserves it.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Props to Barry for retiring (and glad I got my custom drive from him already) but one hopes he might impart his designs so someone else can carry on. His stuff is good. REAL good. It'd be a shame to see it discontinue. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang....


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 03 Apr 2012 09:20 PM 
Dang.... Ditto!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

dang still had 1 connie to fix


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good luck with retirement Barry. My two BBT Connie Boxes will be well used. 

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

Have a good retirement Barry: hope all goes well.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Apr 2012 10:14 PM 
Posted By Mike Reilley on 03 Apr 2012 09:20 PM 
Dang.... Ditto!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Bah, I was saying: 

I agree, I have a Split geared Connie I was hoping to fix. I guess I'm gonna have to go with a NWSL gear.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, not too much notice! 

I see the domain name expired 3/27 .... guess that definitely means no business. 

Sorry to see a name synonymous with integrity and quality go off the map. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Jake, Bachmann's finally "seen the light" on the 2-8-0 gear, and now offers a brass replacement gear with axle for $10. A few guys have said they've installed them and speak well of them. 

Later, 

K


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Just to clarify things a bit, 

The website is gone, the advertising is gone, the P.O. box is gone, and no more CC processing. 

But I have produced a good number of units over the years under warranty, so I must remain accessible and fully capable. 

Barry Olsen 
6822 W. Villa St. 
Phoenix, AZ 85043 
623-936-6088 
[email protected]


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Barry, 

Happy retirement. 
You will be missed. You have fixed a lot of locomotives for me over the years. 
I will be at Eaglewings open house next weekend. Stop by if you can. It would great to see you.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry, 

Wish you the best, but am sorry to see you leave the hobby as a vendor. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry sent me an e-mail this morning explaining what had happened. I'm sorry to see him go as a vendor, but he said he would still honor warrantees on the drives he has installed over the past twenty years. Like Greg said, his name is synonomous with integrity and quality.


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you, Gary. 

Barry Olsen


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Time passes. Sorry to see you go. 

So, teach me how to make a reliable drive


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

What a bummer. Happy retirement. Later RJD


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of luck Barry; I'm glad I was able to purchase the drives I did when I did. 

You've had some rough spots over the years, so I hope you can finally relax and enjoy your retirement. 

Thanks for all the great service & support you've provided to so many of us!


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys, I am still here, what do you need, let me know. 

Barry Olsen 
6822 W. Villa St. 
Phoenix, AZ 85043 
(623) 936-6088 
[email protected]


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry,

I'd be happy if you answered the email I sent you back on the 11th! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry,
I just wanted to wish you well in retirement and to say that the two drive units (a BBT460 and a BBT280) are still going strong! Thanks for everything you've done!


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Gary, 

Perhaps just stupid, but am unable to retrieve the email you referred to, to me? or an entry in the forums? 

Barry


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry,

I sent the email to the same address you show above: [email protected]. I'll re-send it to that address now, and I'll go ahead and send it to you here, through MLS's 'private mail' , as well. If for some reason you still don't get it, let me know here, okay?

thanx,

-Gary- 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Gary, 

Got your email. A little research and I will either call or post a message. 

Barry


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to let folks know, Barry called me earlier today, and we're working on my project [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Ted Nordin (Feb 27, 2008)

Barry, I'm glad you are still responding and staying busy. I have bought 4 BBT's with nothing but praise. I most probably will be selling a redone 4-6-0 in the near future and will let MLS membership know at that time.

Upon entering the hobby 15 yrs ago, I could not get a single B'mann to run for any period. Barry, at that time and for nothing, kept me from being discouraged and helped me in every way until one of his units, a 2-8-0 arrived. We had driver problems, a fault of Barry's then supplier, and Barry again kept my spirits up and we worked out all of the problems. So I stayed in the hobby. I probably should curse him but will again thank him and expect to stay in touch.

Ted 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## mdlrr (May 17, 2012)

Hi Barry, 
Those BBT drives that went in my 10-wheelers ran flawlessly for several years and still were when I retired them a few years ago. I used them to pull my more than 100 foot long circus train and even though I double headed them I could pull the train with either loco by their self. They have pulled over 100 cars double headed. 

Much of the running was at the Mitchell Park Domes in Milwaukee. We did some math one day while they were running. Figuring the length of the loop, time to complete a round, and hours in the day it ran we came up with the distance it ran in a day. Then we figured the number of days we ran in a year and the number of years. We came up with over 2,000 actual miles running in public displays for kids of all ages to enjoy. 

Those marvelous drives provided a lot of enjoyment for many thousands of people. 
Thanks, 
Tom Smith


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Tom, 

Good to hear from you. Had your video on my website for about ten years, got a lot of comments. The website is closed now, but still have a copy of the film. 

Those drives were superceded by the final gear ratio change, which I still run today. Also had the video of the train in your drive way with the loco about four or five fet from the caboose in the same train. 

You provided a lot of fun for me, too. 

Barry


----------



## t2trains (Dec 27, 2007)

A true gentleman and buisness man. Barry enjoy a well deserved retirement,thanks for your true desire to perfection. 

t2trains


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

DANG IT !!! I waited too long... 

Enjoy your retirement Barry..


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Barry's is a "semi-retirement"... He's still building, just not advertising. 

Probably a good thing to take the everyday pressure off. I can tell you from experience, NOTHING takes most of the "fun" out of a hobby like trying to make it into a biz.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, buddy of mine just ordered the Connie's gear box from him.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohhh.. good to know. I could use two drive units for two old Big Haulers. 
Barry.. Can you rig those for battery/RC pretty easily?


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Dave, 

It's easier than providing for pickups, in fact save $10.00 not a big deal but something. 

Barry


----------



## bob k (Jan 10, 2008)

Some help please. I have sent my Annie to Barrys Big Trains in June and receive an email from him that he received it and it would be done "shortly" That was June 29, 2015. The check was cashed and my hopes were high to receive the new chassis. But I have heard nothing since then. I have tried to call and email. But no response. This certainly does not sound like the gentleman that has been in business all this time. Might someone has any information that would help. Thank you.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

It's only been one month....

You appear to have tried to contact Barry.. prior to posting.. thanks!

Summer time is vacation time....!!?

Barring health issues.... keep trying..

Dirk


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

bob k said:


> Some help please. I have sent my Annie to Barrys Big Trains in June and receive an email from him that he received it and it would be done "shortly" That was June 29, 2015. The check was cashed and my hopes were high to receive the new chassis. But I have heard nothing since then. I have tried to call and email. But no response. This certainly does not sound like the gentleman that has been in business all this time. Might someone has any information that would help. Thank you.


Bob,

Barry is "semi-retired" now, but STILL working. He has had some health issues in the past few years. Which phone number are you using and which email address? I might have another phone # and email address that might help.

But like Dirk said, it's ONLY been a month. Give him some time.


----------



## bob k (Jan 10, 2008)

On June 29th Barry responded to my email with "....and started on it, hopefully I'll have it ready this week." Since he gave me a time frame that has passed I am a little concerned. Thank you.


----------



## bob k (Jan 10, 2008)

was able to reach Barry. Thanks. He was busy with other things. He will get back to my engine soon.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

"Relief",, .. in Trains...aaah!!

Great news!


----------

